# what size tractor?



## DCortez (Oct 19, 2009)

What size tractor should be used to work a fairly flat, rectangular, 50 acre plot? Is 4x4 worth the extra $? Will be used in South Texas.


----------



## HL649 (Jul 23, 2009)

That would depend on what you are planning on pulling behind it.


----------



## DCortez (Oct 19, 2009)

Mostly hay farming equipment and implements.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Depends on what equipment you have...no need for a MFWD (4x4) unless you are going to do a lot of loader work...then it is really nice for picking up round bales and doing other loader work. You do not need anything large for 50 acres. A decent rake, tedder if needed in your area, and a good baler (small or round) and a good haybine/discbine. A good cutting mower conditioner and a good dependable baler are more important than a new tractor. In fact, you could buy a couple of good used tractors for the price of one new one and come out ahead. It all depends on what you can spend or already own. Good luck.


----------



## JKneese (Oct 21, 2009)

It depends what kind of baler you are going to use, and if you are going to eventually expand. If not, since you said the place was flat, a 75 hp tractor would be a good all around tractor for that type of work. I have a 2550 JD (65 hp) that I pull a 567 baler with on flat ground. It loads the tractor pretty good at the end of a bale, but it works fine. Where in South Texas are you from? I'm from Yorktown.


----------



## DCortez (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm just south of Kingsville.

I'm looking to buy used equipment in the next few months. I don't plan on expanding past the 50 acres.


----------

